# Couple videos of my band:



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm the fatass guitar player. 

NYE this year, also a wedding! Big fun love/hate stage
http://tinyurl.com/8yl5e2h

Gig last summer. Rodeo Grounds. Well after 3am, just the diehards left. We were pulling songs out of the air. I have never played this song, or solo'd for it either. We played until 4:30, it was nuts!!!
http://tinyurl.com/7jv4ccf


----------

